# Independent Study Ideas



## Beatrice (May 1, 2011)

I'm doing an independent study project for school and I'm still looking for a topic, so I would greatly appreciate it if i could have some ideas for topics I could study. I want to study something unique and that could be interesting to a bunch of high school kids. Please post ideas!!! Here is my list of possible subjects so far:



The brain
Brain disorders
Television
Cell Phones
Black holes
Optical Illusions
Roller coasters
Dreams
Google


----------



## how do you feel (Mar 13, 2011)

I did presentation on roller coasters way back in my junior years. I was fascinated by them but I am afraid of speed and heights so I have never rode one :/ Try psychosis (brain disorder) or merge a few ideas like optical illusions into the psychosis and mabey a colour blind test. Involve the audience


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Black holes are always interesting. It seems even laymen are intrigued by their properties.


----------



## Beatrice (May 1, 2011)

how do you feel said:


> I did presentation on roller coasters way back in my junior years. I was fascinated by them but I am afraid of speed and heights so I have never rode one :/ Try psychosis (brain disorder) or merge a few ideas like optical illusions into the psychosis and mabey a colour blind test. Involve the audience


Thanks that sounds really cool!  I will seriously consider it.


----------

